# Very Watery CM 11dpo-tmi



## blondie1069

ok girls so I have never had this kind of cm before.

I am 11 dpo and i have been having a white creamy/lotion/sticky/watery CM the past few days, ( yes all of those) haha

But today is pure watery, pretty much like water is dripping out of me, my undies are soaked in it.

It is clear and not stretchy at all and dries white on underwear. sorry TMI!

Has anyone had this before??


----------



## Hoping2012

Sorry I am new to this an don't know but didn't want to r&r,I would be interested to know as mine has gone quite watery altho not droppin out of me,I am 12 dpo today x


----------



## blondie1069

Hoping2012 said:


> Sorry I am new to this an don't know but didn't want to r&r,I would be interested to know as mine has gone quite watery altho not droppin out of me,I am 12 dpo today x

haha yeah sorry about that tmi dripping out, it is so weird! Well hopefully someone can help us.
Are you having any other symptoms?


----------



## berrycherry

Oh im in the same boat! I don't remember having so much discharge with DS! Im hoping this is a good sign! Baby dust!!!


----------



## Hoping2012

Hehe didn't realise I had put dropping!meant dripping and it's ok,tmi is always good to know as people can work out what's going on!i have had other symptoms but they all similar to AF and probably in my head too...cramps-prob AF and ovulating,bloating-prob due to me eating soooo much over the holidays,spots-same as usual!tired-not going to bed early enough!had a little pink spottig at 4 dpo but this was too early for ib and as I don't chart o and didn't realise you could bleed at o then it could have just been this!!lol so not much to go on that can't rationally be explained as something else other than the cramping pain has been longer and very centralised to the right side and I have been burping a lot lol!!how about you other than the cm?x


----------



## blondie1069

BerryCherry: Baby dust to you too! Hopefully we can all figure this out!

hoping: haha i just saw you put dropping! haha
Yeah all my symptoms could be Af too, I have cramps, bloating, acne, metal taste in mouth, but i get all those before AF. The only thing is usually my boobs hurt and they dont really hurt just nipples hurt. And before Af I am super mega moody, but I am actually in a good mood.

Who knows!! Good luck to you! Hope we both get some answers. Have you tested yet?


----------



## Hoping2012

Thanks berrycherry why dpo are you?

Yep done bout 3 tests so far lol!!insane I know but all bfn!!i trying to hold out til sat til AF. Is due but think if I use my one digi tomor then that will tell me either way...it's so hard!x


----------



## blondie1069

I know what you mean! I have actually used like 7 test all BFN, yes i might have a problem :)

my Af is due sunday. 

So I just went to the bathroom and now it is white looking, now i am doubting I ever ovulated, maybe I am ovulating now? ughh so frustrating.

I go to the dr tomorrow for a pap smear, maybe she can tell me if i am ovulating or preggo!


----------



## pinktree

i have the exact same thing right now, very watery cm and lots of it...i did a test this evening though and its negative, i'm 12-13 dpo.


----------



## Hoping2012

So annoying when everything is up and down!thats good your at the docs as they can test for you and most can tell by checking your cervix!gl and baby dust to you x


----------



## berrycherry

Im 9dpo! My ticker is wrong lol I haven't changed it lol! But I've been feeliing funny lately...seems to be the signs of a cold but that was a sign for me when I. Finally found out I was pregnant with ds! So strange how this is!


----------



## Hoping2012

Ooooo could just be your bfp you wanting :) fx and baby dust to you x


----------



## berrycherry

I sure hope so...my cm has been watery then some days it would be like lotion (tmi sorry!). I am thinking my nausea could be from weather and traveling but im hoping that's not the case! Good luck to you too!


----------



## blondie1069

Hi pinktree! hopefully you get some answers soon! Lots of babydust to you! You have any other symptoms? Keeps us updated if you test in the morning.

Oh berrycherry your symptoms sound very promising! Hope you get your BFP very soon! Everyday it seems I have different CM, yesterday was white sticky.

We will all have to update each other! So hopefully we can figure this watery cm out and what it could mean! :)


----------



## pinktree

well along with the cm, i have very tender boobs (mostly at the sides) that has gotten progressively worse throughout the day, auful indigestion constantly the past 3 days and a really strong metallic taste in my mouth yuk! and this evening i felt very faint after standing up to answer the phone.


----------



## blondie1069

pinktree those all sound very promising!! Hope you get that BFP soon! 

ok so now my cm is looking more like eggwhite, i always get some eggwhite before AF. :( hopefully I know for sure what is going on with me after the dr tomorrow.


----------



## pinktree

best of luck to you blondie, keep us posted xxx


----------



## berrycherry

I hope everyone gets a :BFP: !!! that would be a fantastic way to ring in the new year hehe!


----------



## redhded troll

blondie1069 said:


> ok girls so I have never had this kind of cm before.
> 
> I am 11 dpo and i have been having a white creamy/lotion/sticky/watery CM the past few days, ( yes all of those) haha
> 
> But today is pure watery, pretty much like water is dripping out of me, my undies are soaked in it.
> 
> It is clear and not stretchy at all and dries white on underwear. sorry TMI!
> 
> Has anyone had this before??

hmmm pretty much same here , keep me posted n i shall update as well


----------



## blondie1069

So i was up all night so nauseous and thought i was going to puke and horrible cramps. But test this morning was BFN.

I still have watery cm and EWCM, so maybe i never ovulated and I am now?

But i also have some yellow sticky Cm as well. Seriously why cant my body make up its mind :)

I go to the dr today so we will see what she says.


How is everyone else doing today??


----------



## Hoping2012

Hi my AF is due tomor and I feel like it is coming :( got the usual cramps!argh!guess I will find out tomor x


----------



## blondie1069

Hoping2012 said:


> Hi my AF is due tomor and I feel like it is coming :( got the usual cramps!argh!guess I will find out tomor x

I am sorry Hopeful! I hope she stays away! Did you test again?

Ok so! The dr says she thinks I am preggo!! :) She said my uterus is very enlarged and I am either pregnant or fibroids. She said I have already ovulated so I am not ovulating.

BUT my blood test was negative, she said to keep testing and let her know. I have a sonogram Jan 20


----------



## Hoping2012

Hi AF hasn't arrived today but did a digi test and it said not pregnant :( nice big kick in the teeth them words :( gutted!had all AF pains today gain so she
Wil prob show tomor :(


----------



## berrycherry

Hey ladies! So AF is officially 2 days late!!!! So I'll be testing first thing tomorrow morning. I kind of feel as if she's about the make her appearance but who knows? I'll post tomorrow with the results! Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## Hoping2012

Blondie....am sorry I only just realised ur post said the doc thinks your preggo?!?!thats fab!did you have the scan?hope you got your bfp!!

Berrycherry I hope AF stays away for you!i am now 11 days late for AF and keep gettin bfn's!af just needs to show now do I can move on and get tryin again :(


----------



## blondie1069

Hey girls!! So I never got my AF and BFN on all HPT. I go for my sonogram tomorrow.

I am spotting sticky brown discharge tonight, so maybe AF is on her way. I thought maybe I ovulated late so if i did AF should arrive this weekend. Who knows.

I hope you both get answers on your late AF's! 

Hopeful-did you take another test? Are you going to go to the dr and get a blood test?

Berry-Did you take another test??


----------



## ania

Had loads of CM before I got my BFP in March last year (sadly lost the baby at 10 weeks :-(( I thought my period is starting coz I constantly had that wet feeling. baby dust to you xx


----------



## Hoping2012

Sorry to hear that Ania :( big hugs!

Well AF got me on Thursday,12 days late!was so pleased for it finally come though so we can move on and start trying again :) hope you all get your bfp's soon x


----------

